# Rockwell UniVise style grinding fixture



## Inflight (Feb 28, 2017)

Recently I posted my method of grinding carbide in the Clarification on scraper sharpening thread in the Machine Restoration forum. I have received a number of inquires about the fixture I used in my video so I thought I'd make a quick video showing more details.








Matt


----------

